# Coast Guard Documented Vessel



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello all,

New to the web site, although I have been logging in as a guest for approx. 8 mos. I was talking to guy who was selling a Grady White 257,He said that I wouldn't have to pay state sales tax because the boat is Goast Guard Documented. He said I would have to pay the Coast Guard a fee for the documentation and name change but would not have to pay sales tax. In a way this makes sense because Florida would make you pay a sales tax when you register the boat in your name. If I purchaseda coast Guard Documented Vessel I wouldn't be registering the vessel in Florida would I? I understand that for a vessel to be documented it must displace more than 4000lbs?

I am wary of this information. I get the feeling that someone is going to get that sales tax money somehow!!! :banghead

Thanks for any information you all may pass.

R,

Scott


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I think you ought to be careful with this guy. He's either lying or dead wrong.

*

"A vessel must measure at least five net tons and, with the exception of certain oil spill response vessels, must be wholly owned by a citizen of the US. "*



http://boatsafe.com/nauticalknowhow/doc0101.htm#01


----------



## speckula (Dec 19, 2007)

A boat must be at least 5 net tons. A net ton is a measure of volume, not dry weight. There is an equation that you can get off of the Coast Guards website. However, a general rule of thumb is that most all boats under 27' are less than 5 net tons. Assuming a 257 grady does not meet the minimum,you couldn't register it with the coast guard.

As for saving on sales tax, I know that in the past when you purchased a used boat from an individual and registered it with the coast guard, you did not have to pay sales tax.I wouldn't doubtthat they have somehow closed the loophole.I may be wrong but I think they get you when you insure the boat. If you purchase the boat fromFlorida retailer, they are required to pay sales tax on all their sales.


----------



## Allison (Feb 8, 2008)

A gross registered ton (GRT) is a measure of volume not dry (net) weight. The formula for estimating GRT is length x beam x draft x .67/100 for motor vessels, and x.50/100 for sailing vessels.

Allison


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a Sea Ray Length 30' Beam 9'2" Draft 3'6" would that be large enough? Thanks


----------



## Allison (Feb 8, 2008)

Your Sea Ray is almost 7 GRT. Idon't know the specific requirements for USCG documentation for a boat, butcheck the USCG PSIX database online--Google "PSIX." Lots of information there. 

Allison


----------



## speckula (Dec 19, 2007)

Your Sea Ray should be well over 5-net tons. I've documented smaller vessels. To be sure, got to this link:

http://www.uscg.mil/hq/cg5/msc/docs/CG-5397.pdf

This is a better webpage:

http://homeport.uscg.mil/cgi-bin/st/portal/uscg_docs/MyCG/Editorial/20070514/Guide_Simp_1.pdf?id=59a8f1a203bf4563d5cf94dee615d09b79c2012e

Looks like a 257 grady may be able to be documented after all. I always used the 27' foot rule of thumb, but the coast guard uses 25'.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks, couldn't get the second website to come up. :banghead "Unauthorized Access" Was it a list of Boats that can be documented?


----------



## speckula (Dec 19, 2007)

Go to the first link, then click on the "tonnage measurement" link. Search on "tonnage measurement", then click on the "simplified measuremt" .pdf file.That form will explain everything.

I do not believe there is a list of boats. In order to make sure you have accurate measurments on your boat, call the manufactor and then plug them into the formula. If the boat is an outboard the formula is simply - length x breadth x depth/100.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

you can't dodge sales tax by documenting with the coast guard because you also have to register with whatever state you are in and they will ask for a bill of sale and when they see no sales tax has been collected you will pay them before you get your state registration, end of story.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Darn!!!! :banghead I usually do not mind paying taxes but lately when I pay taxes I can't help but think I am paying for Hors Devors fora Wall Street bailout party. 

If the boat is CG Documented I still have to register it in FL? So I take it that if I were to CG Document the boat, and name Pensacola it's homeport, I then have to pay Florida sales tax because of the Homeport declaration?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

RunDover,

I have a 257 GW Advance. I did not have to do anything with the USCG. I did pay sales tax since I got it from a dealer.

Jim


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

documenting a vessel with the CG is a choice thing, not a required thing and just like Off Route said, does not help you avoid paying taxes in any way. I purchased one documented in AL and moved it to FL. You WILL pay the taxes to register it in FL just a WHOLE LOT MORE than you would if registering it in AL.

I did alot of research when I documented my Trojan. It can be a pretty long process. Mine was documented previously a 76' but when I got it done, it fave me the entire history of the boat from original buyer, loans, sales prices, etc for the boats entire history.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Dover 

Documenting a boat can help with financing , as the bank can issue a preferred mortage on it and must sign off on it before the boat can be redocumented. So it also helps the buyer as not all states require or have titles.. 

The home port can be any town or place in the us. 

If you keep the boat in florida you must register it and pay taxes and yearly registration fees. While you must display the registration sticker you do not need the reg numbers on the hull sides like undocumented boats.. 

When i bought my boat in alabama, i waited a couple weeks to get all the paperwork done etc then brought it to pensacola. Once here i went down to janet holly's office to get it registered and pay the sales tax.. they made me pay a 2 week penalty for waiting.... so do not delay..

About a year later i get a very formal letter from the florida taxation dept in tallahassee asking if i had paid the sales tax on my documented boat and implying that very serious penalties would be incurred if i had not.. i promptly called them up and said dont you folks talk to janet holley?.. and yes i have paid a bundle in sales taxes.. they said ok , just a letter they send out to all newly documented boat owners just to be sure... 

rich


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

that's funny, I got the same letter from the state and asked them the same question. in FL, they will get their money.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

alabama is the same way, when i bought my boat it was in palm bch, i moved it to orange bch and i got a letter from both states. naturally i paid alabama because it was half what it is in florida. i had to send proof to florida that i had moved it to alabama. they wanted copies of fuel receipts in al and paid slip rent receipt.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Everyone,

I knew it was too good to be true, but I had to ask. I don't see any reason to document if you do not need to. Sounds like they will get their taxes anyway. (they alwaysF%&@ you at the drive thru!!) :hoppingmad


----------

